

Ask HN: Best project management software for a small team? - dpolaske


======
mergy
Smartsheet.

[http://www.smartsheet.com](http://www.smartsheet.com)

IF you want to do dates, milestones, and run a date and resource to task-
driven setup.

------
ibstudios
Trello + reportsfortrello.com :)

Both are free. Trello has clients for phones, tablets, and the web.

full disclosure: I created reportsfortrello.com

------
jnazario
what do you want to do? what do you want to track? what do you use right now
and how does that fail you?

